# Opinions?



## DissaMia (Sep 9, 2013)

I was looking into these guys for a little bit, even though the site kinda gave me a bad vibe, and I wasn't going to pass too harsh of judgement, until I got to their puppy page, and just...

Well, here. Take a look; german shepherd puppies for sale , high quality

I'm not even sure what the **** is going on with the sire "Spy"(gotta scroll a bit), but maybe that's normal? I don't know. Your guys' opinions, please?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

DissaMia said:


> I was looking into these guys for a little bit, even though the site kinda gave me a bad vibe, and I wasn't going to pass too harsh of judgement, until I got to their puppy page, and just...
> 
> Well, here. Take a look; german shepherd puppies for sale , high quality
> 
> I'm not even sure what the **** is going on with the sire "Spy"(gotta scroll a bit), but maybe that's normal? I don't know. Your guys' opinions, please?


Spy is a Beauceron, not a GSD.

David Winners


----------



## DissaMia (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah! I see now, my bad.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's a Beuceron.  How is your puppy doing?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The sire "Spy" is listed as a Beauceron, not GSD. Not sure if that is what you were talking about.


----------



## DissaMia (Sep 9, 2013)

DisDis is doing well! She's recently started to rebel, and we're going back through basic training obedience at Petsmart, just as a fresher upper. Still tiny. Vet doubts she'll get to be even thirty pounds at a full year, but maybe having a smaller dog as my first dog alone is better than a hulk of a beast that is a GSD.


----------



## DissaMia (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't looking at the labels and didn't realize it wasn't a GSD. Poor observation on my part. Has anyone dealt with Indiana German Shepherds Home of Von Schmidthof Shepherds before? They're another breeder I'm looking into, currently.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

DissaMia said:


> I was looking into these guys for a little bit, even though the site kinda gave me a bad vibe, and I wasn't going to pass too harsh of judgement, until I got to their puppy page, and just...
> 
> Well, here. Take a look; german shepherd puppies for sale , high quality
> 
> I'm not even sure what the **** is going on with the sire "Spy"(gotta scroll a bit), but maybe that's normal? I don't know. Your guys' opinions, please?


I clicked on their homepage and security warnings popped up on my computer. First time that has ever happened on my computer.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

The beauceron bitch "Exrayed" free of dysplasia. I would avoid that breeder like the plague

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> The beauceron bitch "Exrayed" free of dysplasia. I would avoid that breeder like the plague
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

If you're wanting a beauceron, Susan Bass just had a litter announced. She's extremely well-known (positively, not negatively) beauce breeder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DissaMia (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion! I'm not into beauc's, I'm just looking for a reputable breeder around Indiana, and was looking into them(hah! For like, two seconds) and didn't read the labels right. 

Any suggestions for reputable breeders around here? Thanks guys! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

DissaMia said:


> Sorry for the confusion! I'm not into beauc's, I'm just looking for a reputable breeder around Indiana, and was looking into them(hah! For like, two seconds) and didn't read the labels right.
> 
> Any suggestions for reputable breeders around here? Thanks guys!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You in Indy?

PM Wildo and/or hunterisking

Mike Diehl is well-respected and in Greenwood. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Please remember, no breeder bashing allowed on the open forum. If you have issues and concerns about someone then just send a PM to pass them on.

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

DissaMia said:


> I was looking into these guys for a little bit, even though the site kinda gave me a bad vibe, and I wasn't going to pass too harsh of judgement, until I got to their puppy page, and just...
> 
> Well, here. Take a look; german shepherd puppies for sale , high quality
> 
> I'm not even sure what the **** is going on with the sire "Spy"(gotta scroll a bit), but maybe that's normal? I don't know. Your guys' opinions, please?


It's VITAL that you don't just briefly glance at any breeder site but really take the time to go thru them. But you need to know what you are looking for 

Have you had a chance to spend the hours to read thru --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

as well as ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

Good luck! And keep an open mind as far as distance is concerned. The best puppy at the best breeder you can find/afford may also not be at the closest location


----------

